# Happy 14th Birthday Chama-Bear!!!!!!!



## BowWowMeow

I feel so luck that we made it to this day (April 3rd). As some of you know, Chama bloated 5 weeks ago and the E-vet advised me to pts. Chama was like a Monty Python character though and made it clear that she had no intention of dying!









I have no idea how much more time we'll have together but I will cherish every minute. 

Tomorrow Rafi, Chama and I will head up to Ontario to spend 2 days out in the country celebrating Chama's birthday! I will do a proper photo thread and Chama story when I return but for now here are a few! 

Baby Chama! 5 weeks old and just out from under the shed where she lived for her early puppyhood. That's Massie's hip.



















Cooling off up at the cottage, this past summer:










Looking cool in her harness, this fall:










Here's a still from one of my films with Chama layered with my hands and face:










And here's my beautiful girl, just last week.


----------



## pupresq

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Amaruq

Happy Birthday, Chama!!!


----------



## kelso

beautiful Chama!
Love the pictures!


----------



## LJsMom

Happy Birthday Chama!


----------



## Karin

From a sweet little puppy to a beautiful senior! Happy 14th birthday, Chama!


----------



## JenM66




----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">Wow! Awesome!!!!!









Happy 14th Birthday Chama!!!!!









Have fun on your trip!!!























</span>


----------



## Keegan62

Happy Birthday Many more and have a great time in the country


----------



## fourdogsrule

Chama Bear, Still looking good and going strong and that is what we like to see.
Have a fun time this weekend and look forward to more pictures when you get back.


----------



## onyx'girl

pearly whites in the last pic do not make you look your age! Happy #14 Chama Enjoy YOUR day


----------



## littledmc17

happy birthday beautiful


----------



## Mary Jane

Kind of makes you respect the will to live, doesn't it. I guess Chama has a lot to live for, Ruth

Happy Birthday Chama Bear-have a great birthday trip.

Mary Jane


----------



## Brightelf

Happy Birthday







darling tough-cookie Chama!! My fave pic is the recent one. She is smiling, in ctonrol, running the show-- and darned happy about it, too! Ruth, you are doing an excellent job keeping up with such an independant, stubborn character as she continues to rule the roost and keep things running well at home and on her adventures. YAY Chama!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Yahooo!!!! Chama made it. I hope there are more birthdays for her.


----------



## suerenn

Happy Birthday Chama! Have a great birthday trip.


----------



## kshort

Happy, happy birthday gorgeous girl!!!










I know your mom will make your trip extra special, since you're extra special. Have fun!!!


----------



## Fee

Oh my, 14!! Looking good!


----------



## SunCzarina

Chama! She looks awesome for 14, almost unbelievably awesome!


----------



## bnwalker

Happy Birthday Chama!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Chama says thank you to everyone. Unfortunately it is warm and humid and that is not helping her arthritic joints. She is very stiff today.







Hopefully the country air will help her feel better!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Enjoy your time away Chama! Hoping for crisp, clean air for you! 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## marksmom3

Happy 14th Birthday Chama! Enjoy your trip to the country.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy Birthday, Chama - 14 yrs. old, hope you enjoy your celebration.


----------



## Argonaut

Happiest of happy birthdays, you beautiful smart, immortal, perfect girl!!!!!









Chama, you are the girl that made me realize I NEEDED a dog!! So you are ultimately responsible for bringing me together with Argo.










All our love and best wishes for a (not too) warm, DRY, fun-filled birthday weekend!


----------



## DancingCavy

Have a wonderful lil vacation, Chama. You've earned it. I hope you're tummy's feeling better and that your arthritis stops bothering you so you can enjoy your time running wild and free.







Happy Birthday, Chama!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Thanks to everyone and especially to Jean for providing that tasty morsel!









Chama had a great vacation and I will post a picture thread as soon as I get the time. She enjoyed all of her hikes and enjoyed her special human birthday present and her banana muffins and the country air. 

Right now she is having the worst trouble ever with her hind end and actually feel twice inside the truck trying to get out but I am going to get a special harness from Lizzie (one she bought for Argo but doesn't fit) and try that tomorrow.


----------



## katieliz

happy belated 14th birthday to chama!!!


----------



## shilohsmom

Chama!!!! Hope you enjoy your birthday trip!!!

Hugs,


----------



## GSD10

RATS! Or maybe I mean MICE! Sorry about the late birthday wishes Chama Bear! What a fabulous way to spend your 14th birthday!!


----------



## lupina

You clearly enjoy the time spent with your critters. Hope your time in the country was therapeutic.


----------



## elsie

happy birthday, chama








belated, but no less sincere


----------



## Mary Jane

<span style="color: #FF0000">Let's continue to celebrate Chama being born! </span>























Mary Jane


----------



## JenM66

Stopping by to wish Beautiful Chama happy birthday plus a week!!!! Keep goin' girl!!!!!


----------



## WiscTiger

Chama sweetie, I kept getting side tracked when I was on the board and saw your birthday post. So you just keep on trucking there girl. 

Val


----------



## Regen

Happy Birthday!


----------

